# Uber pay down in Boston wow!



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Pay went down from 1.24 per mile to $1.20 and $.20 cents to $.15 cents per minute. That's about a $10 loss per shift for me. Thanks Uber scum investors and CEO!! Go **** yourself.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

I dream of those rates.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's the IRS. They read your tax thread.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's the IRS. They read your tax thread.


Lol i doubt it


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> View attachment 68296
> I dream of those rates.


Damn what city do you live in? I'm guessing the cost of living is much less there then here in Boston.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Damn what city do you live in? I'm guessing the cost of living is much less there then here in Boston.


Hes in the Carolinas.
We have low cost of living, and don't make money.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Damn what city do you live in? I'm guessing the cost of living is much less there then here in Boston.


Fort Sumner, NM of course.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Fort Sumner, NM of course.


Uber pays drivers according to what they think is right by looking what the cost of living is. I found out yesterday that the Boston rates went down. I'm making $20-25 less per shift


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Pay went down from 1.24 per mile to $1.20 and $.20 cents to $.15 cents per minute. That's about a $10 loss per shift for me. Thanks Uber scum investors and CEO!! Go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


I want to say that your rates are still higher then here in Western Mass but now I can't see where they used to have it to read it.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

The cost of living is cheaper put there in western mass.


----------



## howzit (Sep 17, 2016)

At least you get a cancellation fee!


----------



## Emblem (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow. I need to do something else for extra money. This gig sucks.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Boston has major regulation on the horizon. 
I see this rate drop as Uber either 
1) giving up on the Boston market
Or
2) a last ditch effort to put cabs out of business (which hasn't worked).


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Uber pays drivers according to what they think is right by looking what the cost of living is. I found out yesterday that the Boston rates went down. I'm making $20-25 less per shift


Legit ridic!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If Uber TRULY paid by cost of living, they'd raise that 1982 meter rate not lower it.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

It's a 1982 meter rate when you collect 80% of the fare. I was a cabbie for 5 years and I'm making the same money in a shift 10-12 hrs with Uber as I was as a cabbie. If you want to make more you need to work the hours. I have friends who work 60-70 hrs and bank granted they put in the hours but I'm sure they aren't complaining about making 1500-2k after gas and tax.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> It's a 1982 meter rate when you collect 80% of the fare. I was a cabbie for 5 years and I'm making the same money in a shift 10-12 hrs with Uber as I was as a cabbie. If you want to make more you need to work the hours. I have friends who work 60-70 hrs and bank granted they put in the hours but I'm sure they aren't complaining about making 1500-2k after gas and tax.


You continue to prove your general lack of cognitive ability.
So you LEASED a cab from someone like Tutungien or Kempner or D street garage. What you are doing is the same GROSS income.
Are you putting your $70 expenses in escrow every day for vehicle maintenance and replacement?
Yes? No?
I own my cab just like you own your car in Uber.
They cost money to run.
As Eddie Kempner once told me (I leased from him for years)
"There's no such thing as a free mile".


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I own my car like you own your medallion on your . My car means nothing to me besides making me money. I'll fix it when i need to and that's it. I hardly vaccume my car because of all the foot traffic. This is probably a short term job 3-5 years maybe more depends on my actual earnings. The taxi biz is done for the most part. Innovation has taken over the taxi business. Once my car reaches a certain mileage ill dump it and buy another no big deal.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lolololol ROFLMAO!


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Pay went down from 1.24 per mile to $1.20 and $.20 cents to $.15 cents per minute. That's about a $10 loss per shift for me. Thanks Uber scum investors and CEO!! Go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


Where did you see this? I believe it's still $1.24/mile and $.20/min.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Whats funny bud? Do you owe on your medallion? Are you making good $$$ driving a cab? How much are you earning vs before Uber came into the picture?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

The rate went down. Look at your waybill in between rides.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> The rate went down. Look at your waybill in between rides.


Yes, I checked. I think you picked up Pool. Those are pool rates.

When Uber changes rates, they always notice and force you to agree to new rates before you can go online.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

tb1984 said:


> Yes, I checked. I think you picked up Pool. Those are pool rates.


I thought so. I wasn't sure if it was pool rates. Ok so I'm averaging a loss of .60-.70 cents per pool rider then. I rather have uberx all day but half of my frigging rides are the pool smdh


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I much rather not work and no not a single person is gonna do shit with that pic


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey why are you posting your personal information???


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> View attachment 68296
> I dream of those rates.


The scam is though that with the new upfront fare BS, Uber is overcharging pax and keeping 100 fir themselves. Are are the scum of scum. CEO oughta be jailed.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

It's a whopping .75 cents a mile in Charlotte. I mean it SUCKS!!!!!!! Of course the driver only gets, what, 75 percent of that 75 cents. Ugh. Uber sucks.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> It's a whopping .75 cents a mile in Charlotte. I mean it SUCKS!!!!!!! Of course the driver only gets, what, 75 percent of that 75 cents. Ugh. Uber sucks.


Ya I'm right here with you singing the Charlotte blues.
None of us make money now.
You guys zip around in your Uber all day work your butts off for $100 gross, I do 5 jobs in my cab all day.
On a good day it's $200.
Bad day?
$80.
I should look at the want ads again.
This was a rough week.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ya I'm right here with you singing the Charlotte blues.
> None of us make money now.
> You guys zip around in your Uber all day work your butts off for $100 gross, I do 5 jobs in my cab all day.
> On a good day it's $200.
> ...


And I am sort of like him I do 5 hours a night 4 days a week and 9 hours a day in other 2 so like 38-44 total hours a week and net around $150-$200 a day.......yeah maybe I do need to find another job........hey can I drive with you TwoFiddyMile...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

$20 walk-up on a cabstand- day just improved.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> $20 walk-up on a cabstand- day just improved.


Yeah? Don't you love walk-ups


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Pay went down from 1.24 per mile to $1.20 and $.20 cents to $.15 cents per minute. That's about a $10 loss per shift for me. Thanks Uber scum investors and CEO!! Go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


Wow, $1.20 per mile and $ .15 per minute, so nice.... Tampa Bay is at $ .80 per mile and $ .10 per minute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Pay went down from 1.24 per mile to $1.20 and $.20 cents to $.15 cents per minute. That's about a $10 loss per shift for me. Thanks Uber scum investors and CEO!! Go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


$1.20 a mile would be a 30 cent INCREASE for me !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You have money saved for another car ?
When you find yourself without a car,because UBER has stolen it by the mile,I suggest a Mountain Bike.
Why become an UBER Robot Car supporter,when they made you car less ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Uber pays drivers according to what they think is right by looking what the cost of living is. I found out yesterday that the Boston rates went down. I'm making $20-25 less per shift


Bull.
UBER pays what it can get away with.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You have money saved for another car ?
> When you find yourself without a car,because UBER has stolen it by the mile,I suggest a Mountain Bike.
> Why become an UBER Robot Car supporter,when they made you car less ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Billys Bones said:


>


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


>


LMAO. Hysterical.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Uber pays drivers according to what they think is right by looking what the cost of living is. I found out yesterday that the Boston rates went down. I'm making $20-25 less per shift


Uber does not care about cost of living.Uber x in LA is 90 per mile.Portland Oregon is 1.30.Which one do think is more expensive to live in?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Bull.
> UBER pays what it can get away with.


It a supply and demand bussiness.Uber not going raise the rates when there alot driver willing to drive for .90 a mile.When they drop there rates they normally raise there safe riders fee.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

when you guys fla cry .80 cents a mile sometimes its better than $1.10 in a city as our rides are 4 pax .09 miles ( block) as you guys may do 5 mile rides


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't see on their website any more where it even list's the current prices for each class of vehicle or city. Looks like they considered that to be too much information for us to handle.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> View attachment 68296
> I dream of those rates.


You know if they cut this rate in half drivers will keep driving.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Uber does not care about cost of living.Uber x in LA is 90 per mile.Portland Oregon is 1.30.Which one do think is more expensive to live in?


I take it you havent been to Portland. Growing tech city. Portland is very expensive to live in. Right up there with Seattle and San Fran. Hence the higher rates.

LA CAN be expensive to live but there is plenty of low income housing.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> You know if they cut this rate in half drivers will keep driving.


Not true for me. Once upon a time I drove in an area where they cut the x rate from $1.10 to $0.65 per mile. We basically all stopped driving and the taxi company's got very busy. A couple months of that and Uber raised the rate to $o.95 to get drivers to drive. Still a cut which sucks but we do have some control. Every area has it's limits where drivers will just stop driving.


----------



## ÜberWitch (Oct 18, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Wow, $1.20 per mile and $ .15 per minute, so nice.... Tampa Bay is at $ .80 per mile and $ .10 per minute.


Yes but you can buy a house for 200K. Mine? $425K.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

*uberX*
The low-cost Uber (seats 4)


Base Fare: *$2*
Per Minute: *$0.20*
Per Mile: *$1.24*
Cancellation Fee: *$5*
Service Fees: *$1.15*
Minimum Fare: *$6.15*










http://uberestimate.com/prices/Boston/


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> View attachment 68296
> I dream of those rates.


Uber X
The Low Pay Uber (Seats 4)


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Pay went down from 1.24 per mile to $1.20 and $.20 cents to $.15 cents per minute. That's about a $10 loss per shift for me. Thanks Uber scum investors and CEO!! Go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


At least you get that...I'll trade you. Out here in Arizona we get $.90 mi./ $.09 min our base far is a joke too


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

bostonwolf said:


> *uberX*
> The low-cost Uber (seats 4)
> 
> 
> ...


That's not run or owned by Uber correct? They used to have the same numbers available on there website but not anymore.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You continue to prove your general lack of cognitive ability.
> So you LEASED a cab from someone like Tutungien or Kempner or D street garage. What you are doing is the same GROSS income.
> Are you putting your $70 expenses in escrow every day for vehicle maintenance and replacement?
> Yes? No?
> ...


Uber was great for me at 1.70 a mile uber x and 2.75 a mile Uber XL when I was using my moms car and didnt have to pay maintance ect on it for 2 months.


----------



## karma420 (Oct 23, 2016)

They're killing their own model. No one will drive for them if they keep lowering the commission.


----------

